# Cutting circles with a router



## Larry Blackwell (Sep 22, 2011)

I am new to woodworking, and I would like to become proficient with a router especially cutting circles out of hardboard for my wife's hobby of making pine cone wreaths. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Larry and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Larry, welcome
You can make or buy a trammel to route your circles with a straight or pattern bit. If you search the site you will find many different types.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Larry, welcome to the forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Larry Blackwell said:


> I am new to woodworking, and I would like to become proficient with a router especially cutting circles out of hardboard for my wife's hobby of making pine cone wreaths. Any help would be appreciated.


These photographs taken from past projects that I posted on the forum, show two methods, the circle routing jig of which I've shown two kinds, and the template method where a hole is routed in a piece of MDF using one of the circle jigs then routed using a template guide fitted to the router. Don't hesitate to ask if you require more in depth questions, but PLEASE do complete your public profile so that we know what experience you have and what tools you have at your disposal etc.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*circle cuts.*

Larry,
here is probably the simplest form of circle cutting jig that you will ever find, a strip of mdf, a hole bored for a guide bush, use a pin to fix for distance stand router on mdf with bush in hole and turn, adjust for size.

3381142525_7a51fde3b2_m.jpg (7.8 KB)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

derek willis said:


> Larry,
> here is probably the simplest form of circle cutting jig that you will ever find, a strip of mdf, a hole bored for a guide bush, use a pin to fix for distance stand router on mdf with bush in hole and turn, adjust for size.
> 
> 3381142525_7a51fde3b2_m.jpg (7.8 KB)



That's what mine looks like Derek, except I've tried to mark what the different radii are for each nail hole. That only works if you use the same size bit all the time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

Why not just buy one (cir.jig) I have made so many I have lost count like many router user do, with the jig below you don't need to bolt it to the router in anyway with just a little bit of rework so you can just drop the router on the jig and cut the cir.out quick and easy, you want a jig on the wall that you pull down and use it for any cir...or ovals..  it's on sale right now..

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig.html

=======



Larry Blackwell said:


> I am new to woodworking, and I would like to become proficient with a router especially cutting circles out of hardboard for my wife's hobby of making pine cone wreaths. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Those links show a very nice jig Bob but please remember that many, if not most new woodworkers arriving on the forum have very limited funds and $70.00 could be considered a lot to pay when for next to nothing and just a little time, a jig can be made that works perfectly. It's so easy for you and I to forget the days when we struggled to pay for a gallon of petrol put in our motor bikes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Very true but as you know it's not the router, it's the bits and other items that go with the router that can empty your pockets, why not get one cir.jig that will do many jobs not just one.. 
As you know you don't go out with any pockets to keep all your cash in so what are you saving it for..  like they say here today but not tomorrow maybe  life is for the living .

By the way I didn't know you had a motor bike I would have guess it would be a motor wheel chair like mind, I still want to put a small V8 on it..but that will drive up the cost for petrol I guess.. 

BUT I think willis going to try and take his with him.. LOL

So many of us will end up in the wheel chair in a old folks home broke and saying I wish I had.. LOL but I did buy my doctor(s) a new car..


=========



harrysin said:


> Those links show a very nice jig Bob but please remember that many, if not most new woodworkers arriving on the forum have very limited funds and $70.00 could be considered a lot to pay when for next to nothing and just a little time, a jig can be made that works perfectly. It's so easy for you and I to forget the days when we struggled to pay for a gallon of petrol put in our motor bikes.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Those links show a very nice jig Bob but please remember that many, if not most new woodworkers arriving on the forum have very limited funds and $70.00 could be considered a lot to pay when for next to nothing and just a little time, a jig can be made that works perfectly. It's so easy for you and I to forget the days when we struggled to pay for a gallon of petrol put in our motor bikes.


Harry that's the most common sense I've read here for quite a while, thanks.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

j3, willis ain't got any.


----------



## Larry Blackwell (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for replying. What do you use as a backer underneath the wood or whatever you are cutting.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You can use something like plywood or MDF so if you go thru with the bit you will not damage your benchtop.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Larry Blackwell said:


> Thank you for replying. What do you use as a backer underneath the wood or whatever you are cutting.


I use a sheet of very cheap 3/4" chipboard and replace it every few years. The first shot shows my current one and the second shot it's well overdue predecessor.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Very true but as you know it's not the router, it's the bits and other items that go with the router that can empty your pockets, why not get one cir.jig that will do many jobs not just one..
> As you know you don't go out with any pockets to keep all your cash in so what are you saving it for..  like they say here today but not tomorrow maybe  life is for the living .
> ...


"Very true but as you know it's not the router, it's the bits and other items that go with the router that can empty your pockets,"

My very point Bob, once all the essential things have been purchased, another $70.00 for a jig is probably not an option.

"By the way I didn't know you had a motor bike "

Bob, I was the local tearaway, got my first motor bike a couple of months after my 16th birthday.

As for spending, once again Bob we're similar, in as much as whilst neither of us could be called wealthy, we are in a position to buy most things that take our fancy but we haven't forgotten what it was like in the early days of marriage, which in my case was at the age of 20.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

When I hear some say they have a motor bike this what comes to mind.

http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Moped-Bikes-Scooter-battery/dp/B004WGY414

" wealthy " I am not, I used cardboard boxes with contact paper on them for furniture when I was 18 years old but when I look back at that it was the best of times.

All I'm saying if you have it why not use it..I recall the BOSS and I sitting on the floor making the furniture and saying what do you think ? and she would always say that's great and her mom and dad had money and real nice furniture..so all I'm saying if you have use it, in your pocket ,that's what it's for..to a point.. 


=========




harrysin said:


> "Very true but as you know it's not the router, it's the bits and other items that go with the router that can empty your pockets,"
> 
> My very point Bob, once all the essential things have been purchased, another $70.00 for a jig is probably not an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No Bob, it was a "real" one, a 250cc BSA with hand gear change the oil was drip feed with a sight glass, from memory it was a 1933 model, the year I was born, it cost me 25 pounds which I saved from my 35 shillings a week wages!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I have had my share of the GREAT , BSA and the Triumph and the Norton bikes most in the 650cc range..I got my 1st. one at 14, the good old days.. 

Motorcycle Offers | Triumph Motorcycles

=========



harrysin said:


> No Bob, it was a "real" one, a 250cc BSA with hand gear change the oil was drip feed with a sight glass, from memory it was a 1933 model, the year I was born, it cost me 25 pounds which I saved from my 35 shillings a week wages!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can just picture you two "hells angles' making smoke and mayhem......ROTFL

Harry, did you have to carry a box to stand on???????? just kidding......( I also had a bike in my younger days......)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

hahahahahahha, but it's more like the video below now days

Grumpy Old Men (1993) - IMDb

by the way Harry " eat my shorts "  I say that a lot now days 
But Harry and me we be mates, I think that's how you would say it down under 



===



jw2170 said:


> I can just picture you two "hells angles' making smoke and mayhem......ROTFL
> 
> Harry, did you have to carry a box to stand on???????? just kidding......( I also had a bike in my younger days......)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I have had my share of the GREAT , BSA and the Triumph and the Norton bikes most in the 650cc range..I got my 1st. one at 14, the good old days..
> 
> ...


Yes Bob, some of those British names are no more but I have of late seen some beautiful new Triumphs on the roads here, I don't know where they're made, but they are to die for.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> hahahahahahha, but it's more like the video below now days
> 
> ...


Close enough Bob. I've just remembered that this thread is about circles, but I reckon that we both made plenty of circles in the gravel with our motor bikes! That movie was delightful, I've seen it about three times. Isn't it amazing what great guys we've turned out to be!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just one more post off the point of the thread 

I sure miss the old bikes, this is what I push down the road now..


=====





harrysin said:


> Yes Bob, some of those British names are no more but I have of late seen some beautiful new Triumphs on the roads here, I don't know where they're made, but they are to die for.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Just one more post off the point of the thread
> 
> ...


I'm certain I read a recent article in the daily press that stated the Triumphs are now being made again over here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok you 1%'ers need to take it to the Lobby; I think it would make for interesting reading and I will even contribute. Back to the thread topic: My first circle jig was like the one Derek described except I made mine from Masonite.(Masonite is a brand name for tempered HDF or "High Density Fiberboard") My first circle cutting task was a table top with a 42" diameter. Since then I have purchased the Rockler Elipse/circle jig BJ posted. Using this jig has one nice advantage: you do not need a hole in your table for a pin. The jig base can be held in position with double sided carpet tape.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!! double sided carpet tape works a treat, been there, done that.


----------



## Larry Blackwell (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you. There are several on the market. Do you have a recommendation?


----------



## Larry Blackwell (Sep 22, 2011)

Mike said:


> Ok you 1%'ers need to take it to the Lobby; I think it would make for interesting reading and I will even contribute. Back to the thread topic: My first circle jig was like the one Derek described except I made mine from Masonite.(Masonite is a brand name for tempered HDF or "High Density Fiberboard") My first circle cutting task was a table top with a 42" diameter. Since then I have purchased the Rockler Elipse/circle jig BJ posted. Using this jig has one nice advantage: you do not need a hole in your table for a pin. The jig base can be held in position with double sided carpet tape.


Thank you very much! Very helpful!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Ok you 1%'ers need to take it to the Lobby; I think it would make for interesting reading and I will even contribute. Back to the thread topic: My first circle jig was like the one Derek described except I made mine from Masonite.(Masonite is a brand name for tempered HDF or "High Density Fiberboard") My first circle cutting task was a table top with a 42" diameter. Since then I have purchased the Rockler Elipse/circle jig BJ posted. Using this jig has one nice advantage: you do not need a hole in your table for a pin. The jig base can be held in position with double sided carpet tape.


Spoil sport!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Spoil sport!


And so it goes on!!! You can make or buy so many variations they are unlimited but if the one you use works then so be it, let it be so, Beam me up!!!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I have had my share of the GREAT , BSA and the Triumph and the Norton bikes most in the 650cc range..I got my 1st. one at 14, the good old days..
> 
> ...


Hay guys this is my new toy. A project my son and I put together from a kit a couple of weeks ago. It isn't quite finished yet, but can and has been ridden.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I like it  what's next the bucket and fenders ?

=======





Ken Bee said:


> Hay guys this is my new toy. A project my son and I put together from a kit a couple of weeks ago. It isn't quite finished yet, but can and has been ridden.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I like it  what's next the bucket and fenders ?
> 
> =======


Thanks Bob. 

A raked Triple Tree to aid in steering, fenders, new padded seat, new handle bars with cruise control and a 6 to 8 inch rise. Actually I have a set of steel fenders but I need to get the steering sorted out before I take it to the shop to have the fender brackets welded up. As it now sits the steering is difficult in corners and it has a bad front end vibration so installing a raked Triple Tree will be like adding power steering with better control. The Triple Tree is on order and hope to have it in this week and installed this week-end if it quits raining here in sunny California.


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is my hole jig. It's stil a prototype but it's working excelent so I might just leave it as it is. I got an idea from JouTube. Here is the link: DIY circle cutting jig for your router - YouTube
With other hole jigs the router is fixed to the jig and you must spin the router with the jig. This could be clumsy because there is also AC cable and the hose for chip removal attached to the router. With this jig you don't have to spin the router.
Regards


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

giltic said:


> Here is my hole jig. It's stil a prototype but it's working excelent so I might just leave it as it is. I got an idea from JouTube. Here is the link: DIY circle cutting jig for your router - YouTube
> With other hole jigs the router is fixed to the jig and you must spin the router with the jig. This could be clumsy because there is also AC cable and the hose for chip removal attached to the router. With this jig you don't have to spin the router.
> Regards


I would have thought that this jig that Derek showed on page 1 of this thread works on the same principle but is far simpler, as is Bj's.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I would have thought that this jig that Derek showed on page 1 of this thread works on the same principle but is far simpler, as is Bj's.


Quite so!!! as one of our members says, K.I.S.S.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Nice jig  good job..I take it that you use a guide in the router.

Here's just one more way to keep the cord out of the way and use your router table.

Router Forums - View Single Post - Circle Jig

===



giltic said:


> Here is my hole jig. It's stil a prototype but it's working excelent so I might just leave it as it is. I got an idea from JouTube. Here is the link: DIY circle cutting jig for your router - YouTube
> With other hole jigs the router is fixed to the jig and you must spin the router with the jig. This could be clumsy because there is also AC cable and the hose for chip removal attached to the router. With this jig you don't have to spin the router.
> Regards


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes indeed harrysin, it's the same thing. Now I can see when I look it closely. I have just complicated the jig a little. I have added a centering pin with a slider and a metric threaded bar for more accurate adjustment.
Yes bobj3; I use template guide bushing with it. 
I have no idea what K.I.S.S. means.
Regards


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

giltic said:


> I have no idea what K.I.S.S. means.
> Regards


Don't take it personal it's just an expression used in the states. K.I.S.S. means "Keep It Simple Stupid"


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, I see.
When I was making my jig I was trying to follow the famous Einstein principle: ''Make everything as simple as possible, but not simpler.''


----------



## jeepman71 (Dec 17, 2008)

Milescraft makes a decent combination unit that replaces the base on your router and then other guides can clip on that. Check Lowes they are about $40.00.

Jim


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Another $40.00 you don't need to spend!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's one more for only 26.oo dollars and will put most cir,jigs to shame, what are you keeping for , you can't take it will you Willis..

Amazon.com: Jasper 400J Model 400 Router Circle Cutting Jig: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-200J-Circle-Cutting-Plunge/dp/B00009K77A/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_c

=======



derek willis said:


> Another $40.00 you don't need to spend!!!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's one more for only 26.oo dollars and will put most cir,jigs to shame, what are you keeping for , you can't take it will you Willis..
> 
> ...


j3,
I can't take what I don't have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Very true , SORRY 

I always have 500.oo cash in my pocket for the little deals that pop up all the time ..  like they say cash talks and BS walks I thought everyone did that  or something like it.. 


====



Derek willis said:


> j3,
> I can't take what I don't have.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Jaspers are nice when they're new.

But once the holes start to wear out the pins fall out and they're a pain.

I prefer the continuously adjustable design since you can increase in smaller increments if neccesary and you don't have to worry about the holes to wear out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

The trick is don't use the holes to mount it to the router, just use a brass guide in the jig then you can just drop the router on the Jasper and cut the holes plus that way you will never have to cord wind up on you 
But never use a drill bit on the jig it will open the hole to big and the pivot pin will drop out easy. 

The easy way to increase the size is to use a bigger bit or guide, less say by 1/64" or 1/32" with the guide in place it will do all the work for you..and you will have a jig that will last a long time.

====



Assimilator said:


> Jaspers are nice when they're new.
> 
> But once the holes start to wear out the pins fall out and they're a pain.
> 
> I prefer the continuously adjustable design since you can increase in smaller increments if neccesary and you don't have to worry about the holes to wear out.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Bob....are you saying to use the router in a table or hand held?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

If you are using the Jasper the hand held router..is best..but I cut cir. on the router table also but not with the Jasper jig..but it can be done I guess with the brass guide in the table..

====



Assimilator said:


> Bob....are you saying to use the router in a table or hand held?


----------



## rangerron (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Larry,
I use the type shown in pics (3) and (4) of Harry's post, usually called a 'router compass' this side of the Atlantic but made from perspex (clear acrylic) sheet with a series of holes drilled down the centre line for a choice of radii. Being a cautious guy I'm happier using a woodscrew as a pivot and dust extraction with hardboard. A kitchen cabinet knob on the narrow end is a help to steady it. It copes happily cutting out 1" oak tabletops. Good luck,
Ron


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

*bill hylton's jig*

I'm an audio speaker builder and I got the router for that task. If you or your library has access to the book called Router Magic by Bill Hylton, there is a scratch made one on the cover of the jacket. I took the time to make one of these and got a lot of practice with router technique and bits.

Here's a pic. of the book and a bargain place to get it:

Half.com: Router Magic: Jigs, Fixtures, and Tricks to Unleash Your Router's Full Potential by William H. Hylton (1996, Hardcover, Illustrated): Jigs, Fixtures, and Tricks to Unleash Your Router's Full Potential(9780875967110): William H. Hylton: Book

Wow. No pic. but at half.com the book appears to be on deal for $1.25 plus shipping. I got mine this way. Books get remaindered for next to nothing as they get jobbed around.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

A word of caution... when cutting a disc from a panel, be sure the remaining parts can't move AFTER the cut is finished. Otherwise, the bit can grab and ruin the edges.
Been there!
Welcome to the Forum.
Roger Memphis


----------



## jsorrell (Oct 23, 2009)

jlord said:


> Don't take it personal it's just an expression used in the states. K.I.S.S. means "Keep It Simple Stupid"


Or maybe it's like what one of the young ladies said in my computer programming class several year ago: "Keep It Stupid, Simple."


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

I use my Jasper with a plunge router, but I have seen the Jasper mounted into a table as well.


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Built one,but it is crude.Need to really build it from heavy plexi or better yet,aluminum. Going to try it this week to make a cut out for the rings in a router table insert plate. If it works I'll post pics,if it doesn't nobody will want to see it.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Roefa said:


> A word of caution... when cutting a disc from a panel, be sure the remaining parts can't move AFTER the cut is finished. Otherwise, the bit can grab and ruin the edges.
> Been there!
> Welcome to the Forum.
> Roger Memphis


I always grab the disc as I come to the end of my final cut.

I screw a disc of wood to my workbench actually on a 3/4" thick piece pf MDF to give myself a raised work surface and allow the room for the outer ring to drop if I'm making a ring.

Many times if I'm not paying enough attention the outer ring will just fall without catching the bit but I don't like to take chances ruining work for a customer since that means I have to start over and waste more material.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> If you are using the Jasper the hand held router..is best..but I cut cir. on the router table also but not with the Jasper jig..but it can be done I guess with the brass guide in the table..
> 
> ====


I've used this method with a pivot point in the table....but lately I've gotten back to basics and do all my work with a hand held.....it's actually because I don't have a dust extraction system setup so I do all my MDF cutting outside since that dust is nasty unlike Maple or Oak bits.

Dust extraction is at the top of my do do list.....otherwise I'll be woodworking outside in the dead of Winter.:help:


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys, I have read a lot here and educated myself, with many of you displaying and describing various jigs, most off-the-shelf. wonderful stuff, I really liked the transparent jigs.

But, I saw no philosophy: everyone locates the problem on whether you have or do not have the extra money to buy the (undoubtedly) superb things that many specialist companies have on the market, or no mention as to whether each jig has a limited life or needs some extra tip to give its most.

IMHO, the matter is one of two choices: 
(a) you have to make a hole on the actual workpiece, into which you locate a small cylinder - fair enough if you will discard the central piece, as in the example of the loudspeaker holes, but what if you have to keep it ?? I made a circular stool 2 months ago, solid oak, and had to plug the center hole with a dowel - flush it is, but it shows. In this case, and for big circles, I made a jig myself and laughed at the ease with which I cut off the oak block - and the central axis was an 8mm dowel as it was wide enough to be stable, the pilot hole 90o and the plug equally accurate. I wonder if the thin (2 ? 3 ? mm most) metal cylinders will hold vertical in a smal drill hole -any one mentions a failure??
b) making a large hole without a central axis hole is by definition cut by a template - and instead of buying one ready made, you need only some extra work to make one: start with method (a) above, making a hole on 10 - 12 mm MDF, then use this as a template and dig the other proper holes on your material, now without need of a pilot center axis.

Anyone interested, I can post photos and / or drawings.

Best wishes


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

That's exactly how I make small holes, particulary, if I need more holes of the same diameter. I calculate the diameter of the template hole with equation:
Dt=Dh+Dg-Db
Dt=diameter of template hole
Dh=diameter of the hole I wan't to make
Dg=diameter of template guide
Db=diameter of the router bit
For example, if I need to make a hole with diameter 40mm and I wan't to do it with 8mm router bit and with 30mm template guide, the diameter of the hole in template must be: Dt=40+30-8=62mm.
For photos check my cyclone thread (photo 1, 2, 3 and4):
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/30946-diy-cyclone-experiment.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Routing with Tom O'Donnell Circle Cutting Jig part 2.MP4 - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SBkhkWtZEo

Routing with Tom O'Donnell 12 Sided Clock Part 2.MP4 - YouTube
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Routing a tenon on a mitre.MP4 - YouTube
Routing with Tom O'Donnell Rectangular Boxes.MP4 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei7iRhMsmTE&NR=1
====


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you, Bob J, superlative jigs - perhaps more complicated than the jobs we usually undertake, nevertheless genious !!

Thank you again - these jigs broadened my horizons on what can be done with a router ans simple scraps of wood, ply, and melamine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Routing with Tom O'Donnell Circle Cutting Jig part 2.MP4 - YouTube
> Routing with Tom O'Donnell Circle cutting Jig Part 1.MP4 - YouTube
> 
> Routing with Tom O'Donnell 12 Sided Clock Part 2.MP4 - YouTube
> ...


Interesting videos Bob, take a good look at these photographs that I've just taken then have another look at the videos, recognise anything? Several other items that I made are shown but have been given away so I can't take photos. 
An acknowledgement somewhere would have been nice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I knew you would get a kick out of the videos 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...80-new-contest-june-15-2007-early-clock-3.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...8876-new-contest-june-15-2007-tsclock2-07.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/48742-post113.html

http://www.routerforums.com/contests-archive/5000-new-contest-june-15-2007-a.html


====



harrysin said:


> Interesting videos Bob, take a good look at these photographs that I've just taken then have another look at the videos, recognise anything? Several other items that I made are shown but have been given away so I can't take photos.
> An acknowledgement somewhere would have been nice.


----------



## jsorrell (Oct 23, 2009)

Larry Blackwell said:


> I am new to woodworking, and I would like to become proficient with a router especially cutting circles out of hardboard for my wife's hobby of making pine cone wreaths. Any help would be appreciated.


You can use a template pattern or a trammel arm to cut circles with a router. Make sure you rout the correct direction and that your workpiece is secured. If not, the piece you cut loose will move and ruin the cut.

See "The Router Workshop" video on "www.woodworkingchannel.com". There are several videos but the one about making an oval mirror is probably the most appropriate.

You can search for "router trammel" to see what one looks like. You can buy one or make your own.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I knew you would get a kick out of the videos
> 
> ...


I, (me) made the clock in the first link for a Japanese au-pair girl who was returning to Japan! It had a hinged stand, like a picture frame, it was mid 2001.
People still ask me what soured in our relationship!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Harry, you seem to amaze everybody everytime - I can't get enough of the amount of thought you put into everything you designed - the last templates (circlular cutting) being a great pleasure to see and wonder on their ease / difficulty of use, possible improvements etc.
And also I understand your sorrow when you see your achievements being projected as someone else's; in my job this is very often the rule rather than the exception, because some people invent something just because they need it, while others look for things ready made and try to make a living out of them by promoting them as their own, and most of the time the public swallows all that is fed to them properly - you failed to put background soft music here man !!!. 
On the other hand, you seem so happy with your world of tools, gadgets, materials, projects, so please don't pay attention to dwarves. You had the opportunity, good luck, honor, blessing, knowledge, expertise and wisdom to make the wooden box for the wedding rings of your grand daughter ( I had a look at the thread a few days ago) and please note that most people don't live long enough to witness this, or if they do they don't have the brains to know what is happenig, or if they have they can't or don't know how to make such a present, and you lived all through it. I consider you a really happy and blessed man to experience and achieve all this, so let the others wear the red tunic of the big expert and satisfy yourself with the real happiness you are in. And many thanks for all your posts, you are a big help to many who asked for your advice.

Best wishes

Dimitri


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm deeply touched by your kind remarks Dimitri, you are so right regarding the enjoyment that I derive from spending time in my shed. I'm currently in the process of making an indexing system for my mini wood lathe, and whilst I don't normally go into the shed after my evening meal, I'm deriving so much pleasure from this project that I spent the evening metal turning and milling. I've taken a few photographs along the way which I'll post in due course. I do hope that you are well away from where all the trouble has been in Greece and hopefully your new Prime Minister will be successful where his predecessor failed. By the way, there is quite a large Greek population here in Western Australia, not only that, but a lad (he's actually 54 years old now) who spent a great deal of time in our home whilst growing up with my son, became a member of the Greek Orthodox Church many years ago and still takes it very seriously.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you, Harry!!

Contrary to your dealing with small and delicate woodworking, I found myself dipped in large (for me that is) pieces of wood, which until 10 ys ago were too expensive to buy. Also , the problems and puzzles for resolving particular technical difficulties have been my point of interest ever. The most killing task for me is to ask me for a straightforward block of shelves for the basement - it bores me to death, and will take ages to finish. So, whatever I have made includes original answers to my main three problems: lack of technology, lack of expertise, and difficulties of space/use for the item. At some stage I may start showing things I managed over the years, for the time being I am trying to make a large dining table using exclusively cypress boards (30 - 50 cm wide, upto 3m long, 3 & 5 cm thick), a very original shoe-rack closet and a coat stand with mirror on wheels. I draw whenever I find time, and "bathe" in sawdust in the evening after long operating sessions, to get rid of the tension and the stress.

Well, with politics you mentioned, I can only say one thing: Us Greeks invented democracy, and we also found its deadly poison: corruption. Enough said.

Best wishes

D


----------

